# Prayers needed desperately



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I come asking for prayers to help my mother. She is too young to die and I am not ready to let her go. 
My mother has Leiomyosarcoma with tumors in her lung, abdomen, and vagina. Shes also in renal failure as the abdominal tumor is pressing against the ureter to the right kidney. Both kidneys are slightly swollen and not producing urine. She also has a blood clot in her right leg that has caused massive swelling. Her whole body is swollen as well. Its been so long since I have said an actual prayer but I keep trying to ask for her to live because I can't let her go. I am not ready. I need my mom. Please help me pray for her to go into remission or at least slow this very aggressive cancer down. Mom wants to live and I need her to. My granddaughter and her great grand daughter will be born next month and needs her great grandmother. Please pray for time for her to see her great grand children grow. Please pray Faye Maxine Pierce. I have lost my dad and my sister. Please don't take my mommy.
Andi


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh i'm so sorry this is happening to you. :hug: I hope your mother makes it :hug: ray:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

ray: Prayer being said. I'm so sorry your family is having to go through this :hug: It's never easy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I am praying! ray: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

ray: :hug: We are here for you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Andi, I am so sorry that you are going thru this. I pray that the lord will wrap his arms around your mother and heal her and let her see her new Great Grand Child. I pray to you lord that you will give the Doctors the knowledge and the ability to help her and help her feel better. Lord only you know what will happen, I pray that you will comfort Andi and the rest of the family in this time. :hug: ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh Andi, my heart goes out to you. I am so sorry. I am praying and praying for you. 

Please know that we are here for you, with lots of :hug: , and please let your mum know there is a whole host of us here, cheering for her.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Hugs and prayers go out to you at this time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry ....that must be very hard on you........I will pray for her ........and the family . ray: :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I will pray ray: ray: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

ray: for your family.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Andi, prayers are going out to you and your family, and for healing of your mother!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so terribly sorry that your family is facing all of this. I will be praying for your mother and your family.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ray: sent in your time of need, Please Lord give Andi's mom the strength to fight this awful disease and the strength to fight to see her Great Grand Daughter, And please give Andi the strength to be all that she can for her mom. :hug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful prayers. I have been spending all my free time at the hospital trying to keep her spirits up. So far shes holding her own. Her kidneys have almost shut down, she has produced 15cc of urine since 7am yesterday but the levels they watch for dialysis are down(good thing). Shes eating small amounts but at least its something. The raging infection is in her blood so shes septic. Since the bacteria is a pseudomonas an infectious diseases specialist has been called in. This bacteria is some really nasty stuff and we have no idea where it came from. The bad news is that she will not be able to under go chem again for a while because of her kidneys not being able to filter the meds out. Please keep praying for her.
Andi


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Andi...... ray: prayers are coming your way!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Andi......I am still praying for her........ ray: :hug:


----------

